# I want to buy a Receiver; Sir, XM or Wait?



## LilCozyFab (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a Pioneer AVIC-Z3 or Kenwood Excelon DNX9140 in-dash DVD/Navi receiver for my car. When I decide which unit I am going to go with I am going to get either the Sirius or XM antenna. I want the best features available (i.e. Traffic) and I listen to a lot of Jazz, Comedy, R&B, Hip-Hop and Sports Radio (NFL &College FB Fan). I would like your help on making the right decision on what antenna/service I should go with to satisfy my wants. Also, would it be best for me just to wait for Pioneer or Kenwood to create a receiver that will receive both like the Mirge unit?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I have an Avic-D3 and I one of XM's BIG selling points to me in the car (other than I already had XM in the house) was the NavTraffic receiver. Seamlessly integrated with the GPS functions - it directed me around NYC traffic on a trip to Florida. Worth it's weight in godl.


----------



## LilCozyFab (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you for your input. Does anyone else care to chime in? Thanks.


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

I have an Acura with an XM integrated system music/gps/traffic . The new merged company sends me emails every other month saying I can have the best of sirius with my XM for $5 a month. I don't see a need for the extra monthly cost. My guess is you can get what you want from either receiver, might cost a bit more though.


----------



## cowboy620 (Mar 4, 2009)

i have been a xm subscriber since 2003. i love my xm. the problem with sirius is, they repeat the same songs over and over again, throughout the coarse of a day. xm has some great comedy cjhannels, xm 150 will keep you laughing all day.:hurah:


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I canceled my XM service after the XM Decades channels program directors were fired, and they were transformed into Top 40 channels for that decade.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I prefer Sirius. Contrary to Cowboy, I find the only Sirius channels that repeat songs are one that used to be XM channels.


----------



## ccmilesd (May 2, 2009)

I had Sirius and my wife had XM, I'm also debating which to use as the primary receiver.... the base and addon options are just slightly different.


----------



## Anthony1967 (May 11, 2009)

I have had Sirius for four years (Lifetime Sub) now and Xm for the past year. If I had to do it over again I would go with XM.I have the Express RC and it's awesome, The equipment available for XM is better than Sirius Equipment ,but Sirius stuff will get better as Audiovox has won the contract to make all of the Sirius stuff from here on in. If your a Howard fan just get the best of Sirius for your XM radio I think it just got discounted for 2 bucks a month!


----------



## brroland19 (Oct 25, 2008)

i agree with "shedberg" i feel after the merge the XM stations ruined the programming. Bought sirius when Stern made the switch and now i only listen to a hand full of channels (all sirius channels)


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

You find them on both sides. I've been with XM since 2002 and the Sirius merger ruined a few music stations for me. In addition, they've diluted MLB Home Plate but it's still good. For me, the jury is out on what happened to the comedy channels. Raw Dog is much worse but having Blue Collar available is a plus.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

Anthony1967 said:


> I have had Sirius for four years (Lifetime Sub) now and Xm for the past year. If I had to do it over again I would go with XM.I have the Express RC and it's awesome, The equipment available for XM is better than Sirius Equipment ,but Sirius stuff will get better as Audiovox has won the contract to make all of the Sirius stuff from here on in. If your a Howard fan just get the best of Sirius for your XM radio I think it just got discounted for 2 bucks a month!


Do all of the radios on the Family Plan get the Sirius channels for the additional $4/month? I would like to add this, but only if the other 3 radios on my account get it as well.


----------



## YKW06 (Feb 2, 2006)

Wisegoat said:


> Do all of the radios on the Family Plan get the Sirius channels for the additional $4/month? I would like to add this, but only if the other 3 radios on my account get it as well.


You have to add BoS individually on each additional FP radio. Believe the current rate is $2.99/mo./radio.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

A family member of mine has a newer Tahoe with XM pre-installed. He used it for the intro/free period but didn't resign up. I have thought about it but I just am not sure I would use it enough to warrant paying for it

USUALLY I would do it since it doesn't cost that much but times are-a-tight financially for me


----------



## Spyder699 (Sep 24, 2009)

What SIRIUS provides which XM does not is SIRIUS video which I understand is geared for the kids to watch in the backseat.

I decided not to wait for the DNX9140 and went with the DNX8120. Turns out the DNX9140 supports MSN Direct whereas the DNX8120 supports XM weather/traffic using the GXM30 through the Garmin mini-USB which enabled my having both an HD Radio and XM weather/traffic. As far as I know, on the DNX9140 one must choose between SIRIUS, XM sans weather/traffic or HD Radio until Kenwood produces a KAB splitter.


----------

